# SCGrassMans 2021 Lawn Journal



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Today, a fellow member came over and helped me fix some problematic sprinkler issues. Took a drip line off of a spray head zone, replaced some heads, fixed some driveway pavers, etc.

Also hit the entire yard with Sedgemaster at 2oz/acre with some MSO and NIS mixed in.

Here's the before:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So in prior years this area I have referred to as the Hellstrip. It gets baked all day in the sun, and previously, there were 3 spray heads from along the driveway facing into it, some of it blocked by the cable company post. I had two heads added that spray back towards the driveway and had the line of brick put in before Covid, but never got around to putting the nozzles in.

With everything last year I did absolutely nothing with my yard. Didn't turn on the irrigation, didn't do anything but I think I put down PreM, and one round of fertilizer.

I've already done post emergent for a very little bit of Poa that I had - used the last of the Negate up.

If I can afford it, I'm probably going to resod the Hellstrip with TifTuf.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks again, @Erichnagle for the help today!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Also hit the entire yard with Sedgemaster at 2oz/acre with some MSO and NIS mixed in.


Is MSO + NIS just a way to crank up the post ems effectiveness? I've never used MSO and Sedgehammer/Master has no mention of it. Share your wisdom if you don't mind. Sedgehammer/Master talks about temp restrictions 
when daily max is 92F. Will you not use MSO with NIS when you get over 80F, similarly to not using NIS with Celsius at a certain temp?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Also hit the entire yard with Sedgemaster at 2oz/acre with some MSO and NIS mixed in.
> ...


SedgeHammer has NIS built in, SedgeMaster does not.

I will not be using really any post emergents once its regularly 85 degrees and up. But honestly, the sedges are the only weed I have to deal with, so if they're not gone in a couple of weeks, I'll hit them again.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan The packets of Sedgehammer have NIS in them already but the big bottle (1.33oz) does not. Similar to the big bottle of Sedgemaster where it doesn't have NIS. I have some of the Sedgehammer bottle I split up in the marketplace so I need to add NIS when I use it.

But my question was about the MSO. Just curious what the thought process was of adding MSO to the Sedgehammer packets that already have NIS in them. Was thinking it's to speed up the process and increase the efficacy but I didn't see the label say anything about using MSO nor have I ever heard of people using both. Just wasn't sure if temps played into using both of them too.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @SCGrassMan The packets of Sedgehammer have NIS in them already but the big bottle (1.33oz) does not. Similar to the big bottle of Sedgemaster where it doesn't have NIS. I have some of the Sedgehammer bottle I split up in the marketplace so I need to add NIS when I use it.
> 
> But my question was about the MSO. Just curious what the thought process was of adding MSO to the Sedgehammer packets that already have NIS in them. Was thinking it's to speed up the process and increase the efficacy but I didn't see the label say anything about using MSO nor have I ever heard of people using both. Just wasn't sure if temps played into using both of them too.


It's the Kitchen Sink Theory. Anything waxy or shiny gets both from me.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> Thanks again, @Erichnagle for the help today!


Happy to help out! Hopefully the new heads keep the hell strip watered for you.

Pending weather I'm going to try and do the French drain next week or the following and then lay down sod. How much tiftuf do you think you'd want if I place an order?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Erichnagle said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again, @Erichnagle for the help today!
> ...


Definitely one pallet, maybe two. Let me know when you wanna do the french drain, I'll give you a hand.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Wonderful, all the pics loaded out of order &#128514;

Had a garden that was over run with grass and piled too high with dirt. Dug a bunch out, maybe 8 or 10 wheelbarrows worth, and put in metal edging and some ginger lilies.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm not sure if I'm winning the war, but I'm definitely inflicting casualties!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Fellow forum member @Topcat was kind enough to bring his Swardman by for a spring scalp and verticut/dethatch!

Pulled close to 5 of the tall lawn and leaf bags worth of thatch out.

Also tried out the landscaping blade on the battery powered head for the first time - absolutely no problems.

Put down some more fertilizer and watered it in!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Once that Zoysia wakes up a little more it will look fantastic! Getting that thatch out should let more water and nutrients make it to the root zone.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Landscape edging is gonna look really good.

I like how you framed what looks like your mail box as well!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @SCGrassMan Landscape edging is gonna look really good.
> 
> I like how you framed what looks like your mail box as well!


Thanks man! Which mailbox?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Once that Zoysia wakes up a little more it will look fantastic! Getting that thatch out should let more water and nutrients make it to the root zone.


Yeah 5 bags of thatch can't be good. We will see how the Carbon Pro X does along with fert- then some feature in a week or two!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=633876&resourceId=126436

Put out some of this stuff out today


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Very nice @SCGrassMan That grass is about to explode. Looks like the swordsman did a great job. The yard is coming together nice!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @SCGrassMan Landscape edging is gonna look really good.
> ...


Opps...I thought it was a Mailbox post...but now I see it's a tree.

The wood box trimmed around your tree looks really good.

Gives the lawn and tree area a nice clean look!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > ENC_Lawn said:
> ...


Thanks! I had the prior tree dug out, roots and all, and built that box myself. I'm going to do the same 6x6 around the gardens that have the flagstone presently.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

GoDawgs said:


> Very nice @SCGrassMan That grass is about to explode. Looks like the swordsman did a great job. The yard is coming together nice!


I hope you're right!

@Topcat promised me he'd sell me the Swardman at a steep discount when he goes to get the electric one 😂


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Enjoying some morning coffee on my birthday (shameless plug) - just enjoying the view.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan happy birthday!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @SCGrassMan happy birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Happy birthday. As far as that "steep discount"? Ummm, getting a new Edwin 2.1 Electric ain't in the cards... just yet &#129300;


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Happy birthday. As far as that "steep discount"? Ummm, getting a new Edwin 2.1 Electric ain't in the cards... just yet 🤔


Well if $500 bucks will help get you there! Lol.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

5 days post scalp and verticut


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Interrupted this poor guy taking a nap when I was going to plant some stuff, so decided to fix some pavers that the previous two contractors botched:











Then, not all pictured here, all of the pavers gor polymeric sand swept in, watered, and then a second round of the same.

So while I didn't get any of the plants planted, I did fix an eye sore that's been irritating me for quite some time, and finally "grouted" all my brickwork!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

That looks great. Nice work!


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

Curious why the brick row along the concrete edge. Some advantage vs just bringing sod up to the concrete?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> That looks great. Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

revitup said:


> Curious why the brick row along the concrete edge. Some advantage vs just bringing sod up to the concrete?


It's very heavy clay along the sidewalk. I had it dug out 12+ inches deep, and backfilled with drainage rock and sand. Also, I had a lot of bricks and though it would look nice. Along the driveway it always gives me more margin of error for parking


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Current state of affairs


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Edge Domination > Line Domination


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Greening up and filling in nicely!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Front yard and even hellstrip are looking pretty good for this early in the season!

Back yard is where we store all the dog poop and pee so it's gonna be what it's gonna be.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Are you getting as much sun in the back yard as the front?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The front is really starting to wake up and respond nicely. The cool snap might have stunned it a little. But considering how aggressive the scalp/dethatch was? This looks great. I am sure that by mid-May the look will be totally different.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> Are you getting as much sun in the back yard as the front?


Even more in the back.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> The front is really starting to wake up and respond nicely. The cool snap might have stunned it a little. But considering how aggressive the scalp/dethatch was? This looks great. I am sure that by mid-May the look will be totally different.


Thanks man, that's encouraging! It's already looking way better than it did before.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Even the Hellstrip is looking decent this year!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Starting to get the hot weather dry spots. Did my first audit with the little measuring cups. Guess which areas had problems? &#128514;

30 minutes on MP Rotators

Sprinkler audit

In inches:

0
0.1
1.2
0.3
0.3
0.1
0.3
0.3
0.3
0.2


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Even the Hellstrip is lookin pretty good!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

That Zeon is looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> That Zeon is looking good! :thumbup:


Thanks man! I've been giving it the Kitchen Sink approach this year and it seems to be working. We will see how it fares in July/August


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

:thumbup: Props for being able to navigate all the utility boxes in one tight area.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

JRS 9572 said:


> :thumbup: Props for being able to navigate all the utility boxes in one tight area.


Ugh when I had a reel mower it was the WORST.

So one water meter (mine) is flush and I can go right over it at any setting. Neighbors is just a little cockeyed and at some settings, it pees that plastic cap on the transmitter off.

Then, between the square box and the post, it's just too narrow for my (now rotary) mower to fit through.

Plus the whole area is like a "pillow" where it's rounded out to the sides, so it stays long by the sidewalk and scalps a few inches in.

My dream would be to excavate the whole area, get a separate irrigation meter, level the whole area with the driveway, and reset the other water meter flush.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So today's plan:

19-19-19 Fertilizer
Lesco CarbonPro G
Snapshot pre-emergent

Then, if the weather cooperates, a broadcast application of Dismiss NXT and FeATURE.

And somewhere in all of this, some mulch shoveling. And maybe some spraying of garden beds with roundup, but probably not, due to the rain.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the carbonpro g and fert out, as well as about a yard of mulch. Had been at least 2 years, it really needed it!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Couple of weeks post Dismiss NXT


----------

